# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Would I suit being bald?

## MichelePascale

BAB0616D-40FA-4B89-8321-96326AFC8085.jpg

Hi all,

Im new here so if I make any mistakes regarding forum posts, I do apologise!

So, a little back story in my family history before I begin and a little about myself:

On my fathers side, he is bald, his father is bald and the majority of men in his family are in fact bald (my odds dont look great here!)

On my mothers side, her father did thin but still retained a head of hair, along with most of the other males on her side of the family, so its complete polar opposites!

I am a 20 year old male.

So, around 3-6 months ago I began to notice some minor thinning around my hairline and the right side of my hairline is very slightly more receeded than the left (I dont think the left has really receeded at all to be honest) but there has been some minor recession in the right hand side. I dont think Im an NW1 yet, but judging by my age, I think my hair might fall out early!

Im probably panicking more than anything but one thing Id just like to know from you all is, do you think Id suit being bald? I feel like I have a huge egg shaped head and could never pull it off and it has been playing on my mind and ruining my self esteem recently. I could also possibly grow out my beard if that would help?

Thanks guys,

- Micheal

----------


## BaldBearded

You can always try it, buzz first, adding a beard always helps for balance, and you appear to be able to grow a nice one.

You can head over to: http://www.slybaldguys.com/smf/ for support!

Good luck,

Steve

----------

